# 4096 x 2160 monitor



## Reito (May 22, 2012)

http://www.tomshardware.com/news/eizo-4k-lcd-monitor-display,15278.html

I like it... but it's tragically expensive.

Not really gonna see much home use soon, I imagine.


----------



## Xenke (May 22, 2012)

Seems largely impractical for home use anyway, so the price is fitting.


----------



## Elim Garak (May 23, 2012)

Brb filing equipment request form for r &d department use.


----------



## Reito (May 23, 2012)

Xenke said:


> Seems largely impractical for home use anyway, so the price is fitting.



Impractical is the best kind of fun




Elim Garak said:


> Brb filing equipment request form for r &d department use.



This man has the right idea xD


----------



## shteev (May 23, 2012)

BRB buying two GTX 690's to prepare.


----------



## Antonin Scalia (May 23, 2012)

This would rock for medium format image editing


----------



## Runefox (May 23, 2012)

Meh, this kind of pixel density will be commonplace soon. HOPEFULLY. 1080p sucks balls.

EDIT: On that note, the fact that this exists all but confirms that Apple are going to start rolling out "retina displays" for the Mac line.


----------



## Gr8fulFox (May 23, 2012)

4096x2160? That's a big Twinkie...


----------



## greg-the-fox (May 23, 2012)

Runefox said:


> Meh, this kind of pixel density will be commonplace soon. HOPEFULLY. 1080p sucks balls.
> 
> EDIT: On that note, the fact that this exists all but confirms that Apple are going to start rolling out "retina displays" for the Mac line.



One can only hope
OR you could just buy multiple screens for a minuscule fraction of the cost


----------

